# saving many stacked photos to local folder



## Gary Hundt (Mar 26, 2019)

I thought I'd give LR mobile and LR CC Cloud a try now that it's possible to stitch panoramas as in LR Classic.  Imported all photos from my Android phone into LR Mobile, synced them over to my windows laptop, stitched some panos. This works as well as in LR Classic, creating dng's rather than tifs, nice!  Then I  selected all my photos in LR Cloud and "sent to" the  default "Lightroom CC saved Photos" folder, then imported those into my LR Classic catalog.

Unfortunately the "source" photos within the stacks of the pano's I had stitched within LR CC Cloud were missing.  

Back in LR Cloud I find I can unstack (permanently, not just "expand" as in LR Classic,) the photos within a stack, ONE BY ONE. I couldn't find a way to select and unstack multiple stacks. 

Is there an alternative efficient way to "save to" local disk all the stacked photos, or some other way to create a complete local archive of all the photos?  Thought they might be bundled inside the stitched dng, but seems not.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi Gary, sorry for the delay replying. That's a very good point, and would be worth putting in as a feature request at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at Photoshop Family Customer Community

A local archive of all photos we can manage though. Go to Preferences > Local Storage and check Store a Copy of All Originals Locally and you can even set a custom location there.


----------

